# what does the slogan "accept no counterfeits" mean?



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

just wondering thanks!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't take any wooden nickels. For paper money I think you need one of those pens...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In the slingshot community it means to buy the original makers version and not the shameless copycat version .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

...but just since 2009. In 2008 you could buy Wham-Us and Fist Rockets with impunity.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It means there is another Forum with a nearly identical name, which was founded by a former member of SSF who left in huff, and several others started by former members who weren't happy with the way this Forum works. This Forum has more members than all the imitators combined. So, don't be satisfied with a pale imitation of Slingshot Forum, stay with the original and best.

*This is my personal opinion, based on experience and observation, and does not necessarily reflect the opinion of management.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well said Henry.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Man, I been whittling all these wooden nickles...now nobody's gonna take 'em.

Hahaha...all the answers hand been questioned...I mean all the queations were answered.

I do have a favorite forum...

Right here at home.

Also new comer...don't confuse buying a knockoff frame with making one for yourself...makery is acceptable and even encouraged.

Welcome and glad your here.


----------

